# Membership Benefits



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

Not sure if you guys have seen this link but just in case:

Membership Benefits


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you. I did eventually find this after I posted a question about it in another thread. I see with the conversion some of the items have changed, but the new lifetime membership is certainly intriguing.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

*Can we upgrade midyear?*

If we are currently a Premium Member can we add $30 to upgrade to a "Lifetime member" before this year expires, since Lifetime membership was never an option before? Or do we have to wait until our expiration and pay the full $50 ?


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

EmmasMommy said:


> If we are currently a Premium Member can we add $30 to upgrade to a "Lifetime member" before this year expires, since Lifetime membership was never an option before? Or do we have to wait until our expiration and pay the full $50 ?


You will have to wait for your current membership to expire. It's the easiest way. Unless you became a premium member like 2 weeks before the conversion, that is something we will consider.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a question - before I log in at the top it says registered users will not see the above ads. But even after I log in they are still there at the top. I'm not talking about the Kona's Chips one, but the google ads.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

EmmasMommy said:


> If we are currently a Premium Member can we add $30 to upgrade to a "Lifetime member" before this year expires, since Lifetime membership was never an option before? Or do we have to wait until our expiration and pay the full $50 ?


i agree ,it should be an option for all old members .


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

jodublin said:


> i agree ,it should be an option for all old members .


ditto


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

santocbl said:


> What happens when you match a product that is needed by everyone and sparks lifestyle with a Revolutionary, Proven and Easy to Follow System?
> Earn Money While You Are Sleeping
> You get a Company that is literally doubling each month with extraordinary growth worldwide, and
> life-changing wealth created by those taking advantage of the momentum.
> ...


 
are u kiding me definetly wrong thread :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

admin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure if you guys have seen this link but just in case:
> 
> Membership Benefits


I've been wondering, Yung. The Lifetime Membership expires in 2037. If I am still on this earth, I will be in my 90's. :w00t: So, if I have to buy another Lifetime Membership in 2037 ... could I please get a Senior discount? :HistericalSmiley:

Seriously, I think the Lifetime Membership is a good deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I've been wondering, Yung. The Lifetime Membership expires in 2037. If I am still on this earth, I will be in my 90's. :w00t: So, if I have to buy another Lifetime Membership in 2037 ... could I please get a Senior discount? :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Seriously, I think the Lifetime Membership is a good deal. :thumbsup:


Marie, you are a HOOT!!! :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

In 2037 I'll be 45 - so, I'll have to buy ANOTHER lifetime membership? 
Imagine if SM is still around then!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

How many lives do you intend to live, Orla? ROFL!!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

almitra said:


> How many lives do you intend to live, Orla? ROFL!!!!!


Only the one, which is why I hope in 2037 I won't have to buy another lifetime membership 
In 26 years time I will be asking for a free renewal lol.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, good luck with that!


----------

